# Sig P226 First time at the range.



## Lurp (Dec 1, 2014)

Hey there just got back from the range an shot my P226 MK25 for the first time. I shot 200 rounds of Win 124 9mm nato. gun is a nice shooter not much muzzle flip at all. Only one hiccup had a failure to feed on the second mag. it wasn't horrible I just ejected the round, checked the round for a primer strike but all in all it just didn't feed correctly. the temp outside is below zero here in MN so idk. otherwise the gun shot like a champ.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Very reliable pistols. I love mine!


----------



## iGuy (Feb 12, 2014)

I too feel a fondness for mine. Really solid. Hope it continues to bring you enjoyment!


----------



## slayer61 (Aug 4, 2014)

A Sig is a great pistol. I have a few of them. I just need more!


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Oddly enough, although it is a large service pistol, it is my wife's favorite over all the guns she's shot with me to date. "It's just so smooth" she says.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

Must play with one someday - I may not be up for the higher calibers these days, but the 226 in .22 looks fun. If it's usable by a leftie (handed, not political  )


----------



## slayer61 (Aug 4, 2014)

GCBHM said:


> Oddly enough, although it is a large service pistol, it is my wife's favorite over all the guns she's shot with me to date. "It's just so smooth" she says.


GCBHM,
My wife has in her arsenal (her choosing) a M&P9c, a SCCY and a LC9s. After I asked her to shoot my P220 in .45 she said "but, if I don't like it, I don't have to shoot it any more, right?"

Of course not I tell her...

She proceeds to empty one mag, drop it and slam in the next and empty it too.

Her next statement was something to the effect of... "next time there's a 220 at a good price, can I have one too?" :anim_lol:


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

I'll get back to you on that. Gotta keep you liberals under wraps.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

GCBHM said:


> I'll get back to you on that. Gotta keep you liberals under wraps.


Huh!


----------



## otisroy (Jan 5, 2014)

The P226 is fun to shoot. My wife wasn't as happy running the Winchester 124g NATO through the 226. She's gotten pretty fond of the Winchester 147g Train and Defend.

I'd recommend the Sig SRT if you don't already have it. My HD and EDC are H&Ks and that SRT gives me pause to think about switching over to the Sig.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Lurp, glad to hear your SIG shot well. Would you expect anything else from a SIG? Lol. Welcome to a great forum!


----------



## neorebel (Dec 25, 2013)

I have had a LOT of different pistols and I mean A LOT and the only ones I have are my 1911's in a Colt Gold cup trophy, Kimber Ultra +, Beretta Inox and 1998 Sig Sauer P226 with nickel slide and controls. I love the Hornady 147 grain. The P226 is on the table by the bed now.


----------



## acepilot (Dec 16, 2012)

I love my 226 in .40S&W. Sweet shooting machine.


----------



## Tanshanomi (Dec 10, 2014)

I have a P226 in .357SIG. It's probably my all-time favorite handgun.


----------



## rglassma (Mar 21, 2015)

I also have a mk25 in 9mm. It is one of my favorites.. Usually shoot it at the range a couple times a week


----------

